# Soldier's Reading



## echonine (27 Oct 2004)

Generally, soldiers have a natural interest in books specifically a military focus,
such as weapons systems, opeartions, and history.

Efforts must be made to broaden our horizons,
as the future operational environment with be significantly impacted
by issues such as culture, economics, politics, the environment etc.

The current focus on the Western World interaction with the Islamic Society,
may I suggest a good primer; "What Went Wrong" by Bernard Lewis.

Mr. Lewis is arguably the foremost western author on the subject,
and has many more available books.

"The Lexus and the Olive Tree: Understanding Globalization" by
Thomas L. Friedman is also suggested!

Enjoy!


----------

